# ISS Long Beach Trade Show



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

I will be attending the ISS trade show in Long Beach next weekend. Is anyone else from the forum making the trip. Might be a nice time to put some faces with a screen name


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I'm not going (but I wish I was). I need to add it to the T-Shirt Calendar. 

Looks like the ASR and ISS are happening at the same time (or is that the same show?)


----------



## CoolHandLuke (Oct 27, 2005)

I'm going on the floor, but not sure of the classes yet? Has anyone taken the classes/seminars at an ISS show before? Some of them sound interesting.


Thanx.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Have not taken any classes....but this time I'm participating in the product demo section of the Start Up Decorator Seminar. We sponsor a group that participates in giving the seminar. The seminar is supposed to be pretty good for shops looking to start up or expand into screen printing, embroidery, or heat printing.


----------



## SpacemanFL (Jul 1, 2005)

Any reports from this show? I am going to the one in Orlando next month and was looking for some info on what to expect.


----------



## CoolHandLuke (Oct 27, 2005)

I went to the show. Didn't take any classes though. The floor is worth the price of admission. I guess it would really depend on what you're interested in.


----------



## SpacemanFL (Jul 1, 2005)

I would really like to find someone there who would like to stock some of my creations. What is the best way to go about this? Just bring a portfolio and start pitching to anyone who will listen?

Do I really need pictures of all my t-shirts being worn by models? I believe it would cost a few hundred bucks to get that done.


----------



## CoolHandLuke (Oct 27, 2005)

Are you referring to tee shirts or art? No one there is selling tee shirts per say. All the major tee shirt companies are there, and a lot of transfer art companies. If you’re looking to sell your art you can try and talk w/ the transfer companies at the show, but obviously their first priority is to sell their stuff.

I would advise collecting information on the companies you want to approach and get a contact name at the show. If you happen to get into it w/ the right person, great. But I would plan on approaching these companies after the show.


----------



## SpacemanFL (Jul 1, 2005)

My "artwork" is my jokes. They are almost all just text with no graphics.


----------



## CoolHandLuke (Oct 27, 2005)

Ya... that's a tough one. What happens if you show them and they have a very good memory?


----------



## Doja (Dec 9, 2008)

We are driving from Santa Cruz, and are going for the classes and show. This is my first ISS so I'm hoping to get a lot out of it.

I'd suggest we all set a place and time during the show. That way any forum members can meet there/then.
??


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Aaron...you posted this in a thread that is 2 years old!. The current thread on the 2009 show is at:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/offline-retail-tradeshows/t59555-6.html
There are a couple meet-ups listed there


----------



## Doja (Dec 9, 2008)

Ha ha ha.
Thanks Charles.


----------

